# Shutter: wood or composite



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Both work. If you aren't going for wood look (i.e. finish color), composites work just fine.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I would never put wood outside if I could help it and agree that unless you plan to leave the grain exposed (like using stain instead of paint) I would use composite.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

These will be white interior shutters. Composite is much less cost.

We're interested in long term durability. They will be exposed to hot westerly Florida sun.

Thanks, she will likely chose composite.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Inside or out, as long as they're being painted, composite remains my choice.


----------

